# testing codes



## melissalynnfalkowski (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone know of  in office testing codes for hemoglobin A1C and cholesterol?

My dr bought machines to test these right in the office


----------



## airart (Jul 3, 2013)

*In-Office Testing for Cholesterol and A1C*

I always check the manufacturer's website for suggested HCPCs/CPTs first.  Most times they have one.

I Found a link that has several codes for these types of devices.  Hopefully the ones they show are the same manufacturer as your devices.  

The two devices are:
Cholestech LDX
Bayer (lipid)

Link:
http://www.hmscweb.com/cptcodes.htm


----------



## s.collins1307@gmail.com (Jul 5, 2013)

*Billing/Reinbursement for Heidelberg imaging*

I work in an retina clinic, and I am wondering if anyone else is billing 92250 with Heidelberg imaging?  On their website, they say you can bill 92250 for Infrared or Red free imaging with "medical necessity" but one of my docs wants to use it for Autofluorescence. Anyone else run into this?


----------

